# Pressure canning on a wood stove



## melco (May 7, 2006)

Has anyone here pressure canned with a Presto or a Mirro pressure canner on a wood stove? Just wondering if it can be done.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

No personal experience pressure canning on a wood stove, but I am fairly sure it can be done. Seems like it would require long term babysitting to ensure that you had a steady fire going in the stove.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm sure it has been done, historically if nothing else. But as difficult as it can be to keep the pressure steady - not too high and not too low - on a regular gas or electric stove I'd think it would be quite difficult. 

I suppose you could use 15 lbs. even if you only needed 10 to insure the food was safely processed. That would give you guaranteed siphoning but a good margin for fluctuation error. But how would you make sure the fire didn't get so hot that the PC would blow a gasket - throw water on it?

A propane burner connected to a grill bottle, a camp stove, or even a turkey fryer would be much much easier to manage if electricity isn't available.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, I have Prestos. You have to keep it so hot and stay right there-I have a small firebox and have to kept it fed with smaller wood(it burns hotter). I'll do my canning outside on the gas grill,side burner. Only if it was an emergency or teotwawki would I do it on a regular basis.


----------



## melco (May 7, 2006)

7thswan,
Actually, teotwawki is why I am asking. We are trying to figure out what we have and how we can use it without power. So I am thinking thru how to preserve my garden goodies withour power. I know some different things I can do but trying to see if I can still can.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

I have friends in the next country who are off grid and cook with wood year round. Since their refrigerator is a small propane unit and they have no freezer, they can everything from soup to--well, not nuts but they can all their veggies and meats in a pressure canner or BWB on a wood cook stove. Actually, they have two wood cook stoves--one in the house kitchen and the other on their porch which serves as a summer kitchen. If you wish to p.m. me with your phone number, I'll ask if they would mind receiving a phone call from you to answer your questions. If they decline, I'll let you know by return p.m.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

MOgal said:


> I have friends in the next country who are off grid and cook with wood year round. Since their refrigerator is a small propane unit and they have no freezer, they can everything from soup to--well, not nuts but they can all their veggies and meats in a pressure canner or BWB on a wood cook stove. Actually, they have two wood cook stoves--one in the house kitchen and the other on their porch which serves as a summer kitchen. If you wish to p.m. me with your phone number, I'll ask if they would mind receiving a phone call from you to answer your questions. If they decline, I'll let you know by return p.m.


Yes, If I had one outside too, it would be great. Oh no,now you got me thinking.....


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Before the TEOTWAWKI hits I'd practice, practice, practice (canning water first).
I wish our woodstove had room for a canner on top. I'd be stuck using the backyard fire if I ran out of propane for the Camp Chef.


----------



## lovinthislife (Aug 28, 2009)

I bought the books woodstove cookery and cooking on a wood cookstove. They both talk about canning with a pressure canner on a wood cookstove. The one says that if your pressure gets up too high, just move the canner to a cooler part of the stove. 

I would not want to try it. I can't lift that canner with just water in it I can't imagine trying to lift it with it full of water, food, and the jars. But, it can be done. good luck


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

We do all our canning on a wood cookstove. We move it into the summer kitchen (too hot in the cabin). We feed the stove a little at a time and move the canner to keep it at a constant pressure. We use the small presto and 7 pints at a time. Make sure and use the wire rings between surface and canner, we throw 2-3 on at a time and move the canner as needed. Most of the time we don't need to move it though. That is why I like the guage better, you can see it cooling or heating to move the canner if needed, moving it 2" can make the difference....James


----------

